# Inside a bar when big waves are outside



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMN0dH95JHY&feature=related


----------



## chris8527 (Jul 26, 2008)

Had a few days like that ashore too!!!!


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Notice he kept the beer glass upright, the other two sitting at the bar taking no notice of the sliding furniture.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

What are big weaves? I thought they were waves.


----------

